# Where to buy Callington Top of Descent Spray?



## zail (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello, 

My newly acquired blue tongued skink has got mites and although the petshop have helped me out by treating her with frontline for me I've been reccommended Top of Descent Spray but can't find it in the UK on the web at the mo.. a post on here said that Crystal Palace Reptiles sold it so I've e-mailed them - does anyone know of anywhere else, esp anywhere in the South West?

Thanks


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Crystal palace reps do sell it, its hamm this weekend, so you probably wont get a reply til early next week


----------



## zail (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for that - have phoned them and got some ordered (thanks Dean)! E-mailed Callington in Aus and CPR are the only UK stockists....


----------

